# EVGA GTX 285 FTW vorgestellt



## xTc (1. Februar 2009)

*Erst vor kurzem stellte EVGA mit der GTX285 SSC die schnellste Grafikkarte auf Basis der GTX285, nun folgt der nächste Hammer. EVGA hat noch weiter an den Taktschrauben gedreht und  präsentiert die GTX285 FTW.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


So setzt EVGA gegenüber der GTX285 SSC noch einen drauf und bietet damit wohl die schnellste Single-GPU-Grafikkarte der Welt.
So taktet der Grafik-Chip mit 720MHz (Standard GTX285 648MHz), der Speicher mit 1.386MHz (Standard GTX285 1.242MHz) und die Shader-Einheiten mit 1.620MHz (Standard GTX285 1.476MHz).


Leider ist noch nicht bekannt, ab wann die EVGA GTX 285FTW in Europa erhältlich ist. Die Auslieferung soll aber am 29. Januar begonnen haben. 

Weiterhin ist die Karte auch noch nicht im PCGH-Preisvergleich ist. Die Karte soll auf Nachfrage von hardware-infos.com ca. 450,00 Euro kosten.

*EVGA Announces the EVGA GTX 285 FTW (Pressemitteilung)*

Quelle:
EVGA GTX 285 FTW (720/1620/1380 MHz) offiziell - News - Hardware-Infos


----------



## aurionkratos (1. Februar 2009)

Ich finde die Namenserweiterung "FTW" bei den teureren Modellen immer ziemlich genial


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Februar 2009)

Für was steht das FTW?


----------



## xTc (1. Februar 2009)

WallaceXIV schrieb:


> Für was steht das FTW?



*F*or *T*he *W*in.



Gruß


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

Die Taktraten sind beeindruckend, der Preis leider auch. Die Karte wird aber sicherlich ihre Abnehmer finden.


----------



## xTc (1. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Taktraten sind beeindruckend, der Preis leider auch. Die Karte wird aber sicherlich ihre Abnehmer finden.



Davon gehe ich aus. 

Auch wenn die Preisdifferenz zur SSC schon echt gewaltig ist.



Gruß


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

Der Stromverbrauch dürfte mit den Taktraten auch der höchste für eine Single-GPU-Karte sein


----------



## madamc (1. Februar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> *F*or *T*he *W*in.



Dachte das soll Heissen "*F*uck *T*he *W*orld" hehe


----------



## CrashStyle (1. Februar 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Taktraten sind beeindruckend, der Preis leider auch. Die Karte wird aber sicherlich ihre Abnehmer finden.



Jap interessante Karte.


----------



## errat1c (1. Februar 2009)

madamc schrieb:


> Dachte das soll Heissen "*F*uck *T*he *W*orld" hehe



Das wär geil gewesen


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2009)

Die Taktraten sind ja echt Fett! Aber der Preis auch -.-! 450€... 130€ aufpreis für ein bisl mehr takt.


----------



## xTc (1. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Die Taktraten sind ja echt Fett! Aber der Preis auch -.-! 450€... 130€ aufpreis für ein bisl mehr takt.



Das stimmt. DerAufpreis ist nicht ohne. Aber die Taktraten sind schon echt fett. Mich würde aber interessieren ob da nicht nicht mehr geht. 


Gruß


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2009)

Bei GPU und Shader kann man bestimmt noch was raus kitzeln, aber der Speicher ist schon so ziemlich am ende des möglichen denk ich mal...


----------



## |seluso| (1. Februar 2009)

Weis nicht ich finde es langsam übertrieben immer höher getaktete Karten rauszubringen, meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Geldmacherei, obwohl man bestimmt mit einem normalen Tool die höhere Taktrate erreicht, bzw. übertrifft und dafür 130€ mehr, niemals


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Februar 2009)

|seluso| schrieb:


> Weis nicht ich finde es langsam übertrieben immer höher getaktete Karten rauszubringen, meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Geldmacherei, obwohl man bestimmt mit einem normalen Tool die höhere Taktrate erreicht, bzw. übertrifft und dafür 130€ mehr, niemals



Naja, die Taktraten wird 100%ig nicht jede GTX 285 erreichen.
Aber 130€ mehr find ich auch überzogen


----------



## push@max (1. Februar 2009)

10-15% bringt die OC Version sicherlich gegenüber der normalen GTX285. Mich würden dann aber auch mal die Temps und Lautstärke interessieren.


----------



## Speed-E (1. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Naja, die Taktraten wird 100%ig nicht jede GTX 285 erreichen.
> Aber 130€ mehr find ich auch überzogen



Finde ich auch, zumal man die "Mehrleistung" warscheinlich nur beim benchen merkt. Reell sind das warscheinlich nichteinmal 2 FPS in Spielen.


----------



## WallaceXIV (1. Februar 2009)

*F*ree *T*he *W*orld wäre auch cool gewesen.


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2009)

|seluso| schrieb:


> Weis nicht ich finde es langsam übertrieben immer höher getaktete Karten rauszubringen, meiner Meinung nach einfach nur Geldmacherei, obwohl man bestimmt mit einem normalen Tool die höhere Taktrate erreicht, bzw. übertrifft und dafür 130€ mehr, niemals



Eigtl sollte sich bei den Grakas auch mal ein Trend bemerkbar machen wie beim Wechsel von Netburst auf Core, mal wieder mehr Effizienz pro Takt!

Naja wer die Karte gleich sofort kauft ist selber schuld, so ein Highend Klotz hat meistens binnen einen Monat schon nen größeren Preisverfall.


----------



## mille25 (1. Februar 2009)

billigste GTX285 (oder sogar 280) kaufen und selber übertrakten ftw xD


----------



## Zoon (1. Februar 2009)

Für den Preis hätten die ja als Goodie noch was besonderes als Kühler ausdenken können.


----------



## Kosake (1. Februar 2009)

Luxus kostet eben auch unverhältnismäßig viel.

Die Frage ist, ob bei der FTW Karte auch die Spannung erhöht wurde, sodass sich noch viel bessere Werte erzielen lassen, als mit Standard Karten.
Zudem kann man davon ausgehen, dass EVGA die Chips selektiert, was für eine noch bessere Takteffizienz spreche.

Zu guter Letzt wäre noch der geniale Support von EVGA und die Möglichkeit des Kühlerwechsels ohne Garantieverlust.

Letzten Endes muss jeder selbst entscheiden, wo das eigene Preislimit liegt


----------



## CiSaR (1. Februar 2009)

Naja meine GTX280 ist nochmal 63MHz schneller und wenn ich die Spannung noch etwas anhebe bekomme ich sie auch 90MHz schneller. Also die schnellste ist die hier auch nicht


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (1. Februar 2009)

find den preis auch unsinnig, wollte mir erst ne normal 285er bestellen und jetzt ist es ne msi gtx 280 superclocked für 280 eus geworden. denk schon das die normale oc version reichen würde, die restlichen paar mehr mhz sind nur geldschneiderei...


----------



## SilentKilla (1. Februar 2009)

EVGA selektiert ab SC (Superclocked).

Den FTW Takt will meine GTX 285 nur bis etwa 75°C. Abwarten bis alternative Kühler draußen sind. Die GTX 285 skaliert extrem mit der Temperatur finde ich.


----------



## Sp3cht (2. Februar 2009)

hm hübsches spielzeug die FTW version... aber so teuer...ich glaub, da würd ich mir lieber die 4870x2 oder die gtx 295 kaufen...


----------



## raiseanybet (2. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> EVGA selektiert ab SC (Superclocked).
> 
> Den FTW Takt will meine GTX 285 nur bis etwa 75°C. Abwarten bis alternative Kühler draußen sind. Die GTX 285 skaliert extrem mit der Temperatur finde ich.



http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...tenkuehler-von-silenx-fuer-gtx285-und-co.html

Die Karte war vor Wochen schonmal bei mehreren Händlern gelistet und wurde wieder aus dem Sortiment genommen. Allerdings noch mit 740 MHz Chiptakt. Vielleicht wurden sie zu warm und man hat sich das ganze nochmal überlegt...!!??


----------



## orca113 (3. Februar 2009)

xTc schrieb:


> *F*or *T*he *W*in.
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß


 
Irgendein Hersteller nennt seine Karten doch irgendwie "Goes Like Hell" klingt auch cool....


----------



## D!str(+)yer (3. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Irgendein Hersteller nennt seine Karten doch irgendwie "Goes Like Hell" klingt auch cool....




Das ist Gainward 

Die Bezeichnung ist aber echt mit Abstand die beste !


----------



## Holdrio (3. Februar 2009)

Speed-E schrieb:


> Finde ich auch, zumal man die "Mehrleistung" warscheinlich nur beim benchen merkt. Reell sind das warscheinlich nichteinmal 2 FPS in Spielen.



Tippe mal auf satte 4 FPS , die SSC Taktraten macht auch meine normale EVGA 285 problemlos mit, brachte aber in Crysis WH (1680x1050, "Gamer") und Far Cry 2 (1920x1200,alles max) nur gerade 2-3FPS beim testen, die paar MHZ mehr der FTW werden da auch nicht gross mehr bringen.

Das für 130 Teuros, die sollte  statt FTW besser "FIO" benannt werden...."FOR IDIOTS ONLY" 



Sp3cht schrieb:


> hm hübsches spielzeug die FTW version... aber so teuer...ich glaub, da würd ich mir lieber die 4870x2 oder die gtx 295 kaufen...



Uhhh ne das dann garantiert nicht, egal wie schnell diese MultiGPU-Murksdinger aufm Papier auch immer abschneiden.


----------



## tils (3. Februar 2009)

SilentKilla schrieb:


> Die GTX 285 skaliert extrem mit der Temperatur finde ich.


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Februar 2009)

Holdrio schrieb:


> .....
> 
> Uhhh ne das dann garantiert nicht, egal wie schnell diese MultiGPU-Murksdinger aufm Papier auch immer abschneiden.
> 
> .....



Nunja, ich habe eine 295`er und ich war bevor ich sie hatte deiner 

Meinung, von wegen sch** multiGPU GraKa´s. Da ich damals ein 88`er AMP! SLI System hatte...und nur probs hatte..(Treiber 178`er).

Aber bei dieser Karte, meine GTX295,  ist es brachial was dort an power kommt.

Ich habe noch keine jeglichen m-ruckler oder des gleichen gemerkt. Und ich bin extrem Daddler muss ich gestehen in 1920x1200..

z.B. CoD4, CoD5, Legendary, Grid, Spintpoint, Brother in Arms...etc.

Sind nur ein paar Games die ich getestet habe bis jetzt, und alle liefen 1A.

---alles natürlich meine Meinug...----

*Back to Topic:*


Klingt cool...hoffentlich kommt dann auch eine GTX285x2 FTW..lool


----------



## msix38 (4. Februar 2009)

Könntest du auch mal Screens von der Karte machen und ggf. mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen wie 3DMark06 oder 3DVantage?
BTW: Lass Dich mal in meinen Thread verewigen


----------



## RomeoJ (4. Februar 2009)

msix38 schrieb:


> Könntest du auch mal Screens von der Karte machen und ggf. mal einen Benchmark laufen lassen wie 3DMark06 oder 3DVantage?
> BTW: Lass Dich mal in meinen Thread verewigen




Jepp...gebencht habe ich schon schaue mal in den entsprechenden Fred`s  ..geht so lala..aber ich schaue mal in deinem Fred vorbei..


----------



## SilentKilla (4. Februar 2009)

tils schrieb:


>



Mhh, da sich der Smilie "What?" nennt, gehe ich davon aus, dass du das auch fragst. 

Ich wollte damit aussagen, dass sich meine GTX 285 viel besser takten lässt, wenn sie kühl bleibt. Bei meiner 8800 GTX war das bis zu einer gewissen Taktrate nicht mehr der Fall. Da ging dann gar nix mehr. Aber sobald ich nen alternativen Kühler drauf habe, werde ich berichten, ob ich richtig lag.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (4. Februar 2009)

orca26 schrieb:


> Irgendein Hersteller nennt seine Karten doch irgendwie "Goes Like Hell" klingt auch cool....



noch viel interessannter isses wenn mann bedenkt das dieser spruch ursprünglich an fusitju siemens computer geklept hat vor 2 jahren zu zeiten der 7950 gx2.da gabs ja die maschine from hell
 und davon dann noch ne ausbau stufe die diese goes like hell bezeichnzung exra hatte ^^is so aber nie wirklich verkauft worden weil viel zu teuer ^^


----------



## xTc (4. Februar 2009)

Mittlerweile ist die _EVGA GTX285 FTW_ bei Alternate lieferbar. Im Preisvergleich taucht sie aber nicht auf.

EVGA GTX285 FTW bei Alternate.de



Gruß


----------



## Holdrio (4. Februar 2009)

Boaaar 449 Teuros, ist ja irre für die lächerliche Mehrleistung. 

Immerhin kommen mir dank der meine normale EVGA und die dafür geblechten 335 plötzlich richtig preiswert vor.


----------



## tecjonny (4. Februar 2009)

Die Karten gehen unter Last auf bis zu 86°C und 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Gamemäßig brauch ich glaub nix dazu zu sagen... leider blockiert mein X4 9950 etwas... Ansonsten top Karten. Nachteilhaft, dass nix mitgeliefert wird. Kein Spiel oder sonstwas.

MFG Jonny


----------



## Bloemfontein (5. Februar 2009)

Ich finde es beeindruckend, wie viele versionen der GTX285 bisher schon erschienen sind, obwohl sie erst seit Anfang/Mitte Januar die GTX285 offiziell ist, das einzigste was fehlt, sind Versionen mit alternativen Kühlern, wie es sie von AMD-Karten massenhaft gibt


----------



## D!str(+)yer (5. Februar 2009)

tecjonny schrieb:


> Die Karten gehen unter Last auf bis zu 86°C und 100% Lüftergeschwindigkeit. Gamemäßig brauch ich glaub nix dazu zu sagen... leider blockiert mein X4 9950 etwas... Ansonsten top Karten. Nachteilhaft, dass nix mitgeliefert wird. Kein Spiel oder sonstwas.
> 
> MFG Jonny




Hast du dir die  FTW version gekauft  ?


----------



## tecjonny (5. Februar 2009)

D!str(+)yer schrieb:


> Hast du dir die  FTW version gekauft  ?


Redakteur @ Startseite - Spielesuechtig.de - Games - Hardware - Testberichte 

MFG Jonny


----------



## Demcy (6. Februar 2009)

Hallo zusammen ...

wollte mal meine Erfahrungen in den Raum schmeißen ... Ich habe eine Colorful GTX285 ... habe die Arctisilver 5 WLP druff geschmiert und dann den FTW-Takt eingestellt ... Siehe da LÄUFT ohne Probs ... Im Furmark 1024x768 8xMSAA Bench sowie in diversen spielen ( Crysis,Bioshock etc.) dreht der Lüfter zwar gewaltig auf was mich aber nicht juckt ... Ferrari,Porsche und co. sind auch laut wenn man richtig gas gibt !!

Sie is absolut stable und ich habe noch keine Temp jenseits der 75°C gehabt  im Furmark noch nicht mal so hoch ...  wenn gewünscht kann ich gerne mal screens uppen ( aber erst heute abend bin noch arbeiten)  

einen gibts -->hier<--


----------



## maGic (1. März 2009)

Meine Freund hat das EVGA GTX 285 FTW gekauft.

und er hat auch erwähnt, dass andere Kollegge eifersüchtig ist, wenn jmd schnellste hat


----------



## greentea908 (1. März 2009)

LOL, ich habe die xxx von xfx und die erreicht mühelos die taktraten der FTW bzw. mehr als die black edition...aber manche müssen ja für den namen zahlen...


----------



## Gamer_95 (27. Juli 2009)

Ich schaff mit meiner normalen EVGA locker die taktraten der FTW...


----------



## AMD_Killer (27. Juli 2009)

Ich bin über die schon rüber geschossen kurzzeitig kein standarttakt


----------

